# Chinchillas needing a home.



## Sazzledazzle (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Everybody.
I am new to this forum and have joined in the hope that I can find my little boys a new home.
I have 3 male chinchillas, one is a beige called Wilf and is nearly 3 years old the other 2 are violet and called Ben and Scooby. They are 4 years old.
I love them dearly and I really don't want to get rid of them but I am severely allergic to them. They always made me sneeze and irritated my asthma a little but since I became pregnant with my son (who is now 10 months old) my allergies have been worse than ever. They have made me quite ill and I now have to take allergy medication and inhalers all year round. I can't go anywhere near them and if I do, I can't breathe afterwards and I get severe hayfever type symptoms.
My only option is to re-home them but they must go to a home where they will be loved and looked after properly and one where the 3 of them can go together. I really don't want them separated.
I really hope somebody will be able to help me with this or know somebody who might be interested.
I live in Bristol in the south west of England.
Thank you for taking the time to read this.
Sara x


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Very sad that you're in this predicament. 

Perhaps some more information might help a prospective adopter 
Are your boys all neutered? 
How long have you had them? 
Will they come with their cage and equipment?
Are they good eaters and what are they fed on?

Oh - and pictures are always a help. 

There are specialist chinchilla rescues all over the country though and you might have better luck with one of these. 

Good luck finding your boys new slaves to pander to their every wish.


----------



## Sazzledazzle (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi!
Thanks for your reply. I have also contacted a chinchilla rescue centre so I'm waiting to hear back from them.
None of them have been neutered. I have had Wilf since he was a baby and got him in March/April 2012 and then I got Ben and Scooby about one month after to give Wilf a little family to live with.
They would come with their cage. They have a diet of pellets and chinchilla mix and treats of fruit and nuts occasionally.
They have a lovely friendly temperament, they are fine being handled and always come to say hello.
I will try and attach a picture of them. I really do love them dearly and want them to go to a good home. X


----------



## Sazzledazzle (Mar 15, 2015)

I will try and get a better picture of them. That was their old cage too. They have a larger upright cage now.


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,

Have you found somewhere for them?
We have room for them at Notts Nibblers Rodent Rescue if they can be gotten here (Nottingham)

Notts Nibblers Rodent Rescue

Email me at [email protected] if you'd like us to help x


----------

